# bought a used pitts and spitts off craigslist!



## cheerfulpimp (Jul 26, 2015)

I was lucky enough to find a used pitts and spitts off craigslist for $150. Now it is time to cook with wood. I have been using a ceramic kamado bbq for the last few years and even though the kamado is great  I am ready for a change.

I have done 2 cooks(chicken, spareribs) so far and there seems to be a bit of learning curve using a stickburner as far as cook times and maintaining temp..

Any experience/advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------

